# Aluminum Delta front loader



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 29, 2016)

Aluminum prewar Delta torpedo ribs or no ribs on top (prefer no ribs) 

Thanks!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 29, 2016)

Double up!


----------

